
Physicists attempt to prove the Riemann hypothesis - DimiD
https://www.quantamagazine.org/20170404-quantum-physicists-attack-the-riemann-hypothesis/
======
JadeNB
This article was also discussed here near its publication, at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14040885](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14040885)
.

------
dnate
I found the HN title misleading. The articles title says they attack the
question. Which to me has a different meaning than attacking a hypothesis,
which would imply trying to disprove it.

~~~
wanda
Yes, I would expect to see the word "tackle" or —perish the thought—a simple
phrase like "try to prove"

------
basicplus2
Looks remarkeably like a 3 Dimensional wave function inside a sphere the size
of the universe

